# *dies laughing*



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I just found this while looking for Lupine distributers near home:

pet supplies | quality pet food | dog food | cat food | home delivery | Reno Sparks NV

I think it's, like, the WORST dog food in terms of meat content I have ever seen in my life! The salmon and rice formula, I found TWO meat ingredients in the whole THING!!! And one of them is, like, ten items down the list!!!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> So, I just found this while looking for Lupine distributers near home:
> 
> pet supplies | quality pet food | dog food | cat food | home delivery | Reno Sparks NV
> 
> I think it's, like, the WORST dog food in terms of meat content I have ever seen in my life! The salmon and rice formula, I found TWO meat ingredients in the whole THING!!! And one of them is, like, ten items down the list!!!


id say nowhere near the worst grain inclusive foods ive seen (like the ones that put salmon first as the only meat source before any non meat ingredients)...at least they use a a named meat meal as the first ingredient, assuring that is the ingredient in the most quantity (even after cooking, most likely). i wouldnt put it at the level of grain inclusive foods like Innova, Wellness, Blue Buff, etc...but nowhere near the worst, either.

no, i wouldnt feed it. but, if i lived somewhere where my choice was iams/SD/Eukanuba or this, id choose this.

id rather see that than a food labeled: chicken, turkey, brown rice, potato, dried beet pulp, millet, salmon meal.....that is a food with likely little meat content and rice as the likely ingredient in greatest quantity.

INGREDIENT LIST:
Salmon Meal, Brown Rice, Milo, Canola Oil, Potato Product, Millet, Oat Groats, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor,
Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Salt, Carrots, Celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Calcium Carbonate, DL
Methionine, Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Cranberry,
Yucca Schidigera Extract, Oligofructose (prebiotic), Glucosamine HCL., Kelp Meal, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic
Acid, Vegetable Oil, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement,
Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Citric Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic
Acid, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate,
Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd agree w/ Derek.

This food anywhere near the worst. Not even in the same ballpark. 


I re-read the Old Roy label when I was in WalMart the other day. Almost made me want to cry for those Dogs who are forced to eat it. Seriously, it made me sad...then angry.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's pretty awful, but I think there are still SO many foods worse than this. (Ol' Roy, anyone?) Kibbles N. Bits, Pedigree, Atta boy, things of that sort are all in a far worse category, with mostly grains, corn inclusive, AND little or NO named meat.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know someone who feeds their dog Purina Moist & Meaty:frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> I know someone who feeds their dog Purina Moist & Meaty:frown:


My mother-in-law feeds this, even thought I've GIVEN her Kirkland brand (okay, not perfect, but leaps and bounds better than this junk) and she still won't switch. Bleh.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> I know someone who feeds their dog Purina Moist & Meaty:frown:


And they actualy think it is a good food. I ran into my sister-in-law at TSC last week. She had a 50# bag of Retriever in the buggy. Just kept my mouth shut.:frown:


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> I think it's, like, the WORST dog food in terms of meat content I have ever seen in my life! The salmon and rice formula, I found TWO meat ingredients in the whole THING!!! And one of them is, like, ten items down the list!!!


Not that good, but in the salmon and rice formula, the first listed ingredient is salmon *meal*, not the wet stuff that loses most of its weight when put in kibble.

Compare to the first five ingredients of Ol' Roy:

_Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, corn syrup, poultry fat_

It's not even close. A food with a meat *meal* as the first ingredient versus something where the first animal product is the fifth ingredient -- and it's just *fat*. And corn syrup in dog food???

This line of foods generally has a meat meal as its first ingredient, which pretty much rules out any contending for "worst dog food" in terms of meat content (or otherwise). Too pricey for what you get inside the bag, but far from the worst food.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> So, I just found this while looking for Lupine distributers near home:
> 
> pet supplies | quality pet food | dog food | cat food | home delivery | Reno Sparks NV
> 
> I think it's, like, the WORST dog food in terms of meat content I have ever seen in my life! The salmon and rice formula, I found TWO meat ingredients in the whole THING!!! And one of them is, like, ten items down the list!!!


youve been in the rawgame to long if you think those are the worst foods in terms of meat check this one

Bakers Complete Beef & Country Vegetables


Ingredients
Cereals, Meat and animal derivatives (minimum 4% chicken beef and minimum 4% fresh meat in the soft moist kernel), Vegetable protein extracts, Derivatives of vegetable origin (1.1% charcoal in the dark brown kernel), Oils and fats, Various sugars, Minerals, Yeasts, Vegetables (minimum 4% vegetables in the green kernel). Contains EC permitted colourants, antioxidants and preservatives.


Typical Analysis
Protein 23%
Fat 10%
Ash 6.5%
Fibre 3%
Calcium 1.3%
Vitamin A 12,000 I.U./kg
Vitamin D3 800 I.U./kg
Vitamin E 60mg/kg
Copper (as copper sulphate) 17mg/kg
Iron (as iron sulphate) 75mg/100g

i love how al l3 of the formulas loo exactly the same ingridient wise but claim to be different meat sources....and wtf???cereals?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

not really sure what a meat derivitative is.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> not really sure what a meat derivitative is.


I don't even want to know. If you think about it, even fecal matter is a "meat derivative" when it's the end product from digested meat. Gross, I know, but you have to look at terms like these with a fair bit of cynicism.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

> Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, corn syrup, poultry fat



Ol' Roy is amazing how bad it is. This should be illegal to be sold as dog food. Corn syrup, are these jerks serious?? CORN SYRUP!??


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Jesus Ol' Roy is amazing how bad it is. This should be illegal to be sold as dog food. Corn syrup, are these jerks serious?? CORN SYRUP!??


What about...high fructose corn syrup AND corn syrup? * cries *



> Purina® brand Moist & Meaty Burger with Cheddar Cheese
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis
> 
> ...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I gotta stop coming into threads about horrible dog foods. My blood pressure can't take it, I just get so pissed. The first 5 ingredients for that Purina crap, and Ol' Roy sounds like someone is about to bake a loaf of bread or something.


Here's what gets me also, go onto their websites, and look at customer reviews, and how they gush about how good the food is, and how well their dogs are doing on it.:frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. Well, I know it's not the worst, guys. I was being sarcastic, considering they're a smaller company trying to appear as though they're selling healthy *cough* crap. People will actually buy that crap, that it's good food because it comes from a small, local company. Then again, people buy that Eukaneuba and Iams are the best dog foods. *GAG!*

Anyways, I just thought it was funny, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> Jesus Ol' Roy is amazing how bad it is. This should be illegal to be sold as dog food. Corn syrup, are these assholes serious?? CORN SYRUP!??


My husband calls Ol'Roy "Kill Roy". LOL!!!:biggrin:


----------



## danewillow (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely not the worst. Our vet put one of our past dogs on SD R/D. His hair started falling out and he didn't lose any weight. I looked at the ingredients and didn't have to read any farther than this: Corn, peanut hulls (23%). Might as well just leave the lid off the garbage can and let him eat that.


----------

